# My Updated Photography Site



## Dennissphoto (Nov 30, 2012)

Im 16 and own a photography buisiness in Roswell, GA. Go check out my site. also im not just some kid with a camera, I shoot with 5D Mark III and Hasselblad 31. The pics on my site right now are just a collection of the recent shots ive taken in the last few weeks. Im adding full portfolios soon. Let me know what you think bout the site

[FONT=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]www.dennissphotography.com[/FONT]


----------



## amolitor (Nov 30, 2012)

Not bad, kid. Not bad. The way you handle colors and tones is very modern.


----------



## Dennissphoto (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2012)

If you're going to bill yourself as a professional, your website needs to back that up.  The text on your 'About' page needs to be reviewed for grammar, syntax and flow.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 30, 2012)

I have to agree. The About page does kind of have the tone of "high school essay."

I, personally, dislike the third person approach. It's very impersonal and says we are a business entity and we will treat our customers as such. It also comes off as a little pretentious - kind of like who is this outside person writing the bio? Are they so busy that they had to bee someone to do it? Lol But that's just me. It depends on what image you want to put out into the world.


----------



## ihlen (Dec 27, 2012)

Simple & clean. Love it. Good job


----------

